# popart schwarz-weiss



## imprizz (6. März 2005)

Hi Leute 

Ich bräuchte da ein bisschen Hilfe. Ich versuche Bilder im Stil der Popart zu erstellen, wie zum Beispiel dieses: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Das schwerste daran ist eigentlich nur die Person(en) auf dem Bild auf 2 Farben, schwarz und weiss, zu reduzieren. Das ist ja eigentlich auch kein Problem, nur das so zu machen, dass man die Person hinterher trotzdem noch einwandfrei erkennen kann, das ist ein wenig schwerer wie ich finde. 

Und eben dabei habe ich bis jetzt noch keine Ergebnisse erzielen können, die sich sehen lassen könnten. Darum wollt ich mal fragen, ob mir da jemand einen Tipp geben könnte. 

Im Anhang befinden sich zwei Dateien. Die Datei "pacino.jpg" ist meine Grundlage. Was besseres als "pacino_p.jpg" konnte ich bis jetzt nich erreichen, und ich finde nicht, dass man ihn auf dem Bild noch erkennen kann .. 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Danke schonmal  
MfG impriz


----------



## c2uk (6. März 2005)

Schaut doch schon mal ganz gut aus!

So auf anhieb und ohne jegliche Erfahrung in dem Bereich würde ich aber mal raten, etwas weniger Schatten zu zeichnen (vor allem unterm Hut und neben der Nase). 

Das rechte Auge und den Mund (schau Dir mal an wie beim rechten Typ der Mund ist) besser betonen und die Nase vervollständigen (siehe auch rechter Typ).

Die Übergänge weiss-schwarz etwas sanfter bzw. nicht so eckig => Das Beispiel sieht zwar nicht unbedingt wie eine Vektorgrafik aus, aber ein paar Pfade könnten Dir bzw. dem Typ gut tun.


----------



## imprizz (6. März 2005)

danke schonmal für die antwort 

aber, nene, das is gar nich gezeichnet. das würde ja ewig dauern. 

ich habe ganz einfach aus dem bild 3 mal hintereinander die störungen entfernt, um es ein wenig zu glätten. dann habe ich die sättigung verringert, und dann den kontrast auf 100 gesetzt. dann habe ich noch mit der helligkeits-einstellung verbessern zu versucht, bevor ich auf OK im kontrastfensterchen geklickt habe. 

das war ne sache von 30 sekuden. am längsten daran hat es noch gedauert den hintergrund von der person zu trennen. 

und das problem, dass die linke hälfte zu schattig ist, und auf der rechten und unten am mund zu wenig details sind, das ergibt sich wohl durch die ungleichmäßige belichtung (wohl mehr von rechts als von links). ich such nach einem weg dieses problem zu lösen. das heisst mehr konturen am rechten auge und am mund, und dafür weniger schatten in der linken gesichtshälfte. aber ich weiss halt nicht wie .. 

danke schonma


----------



## c2uk (7. März 2005)

Da kommst dann wohl nicht drum, selber Hand anzulegen und das so zu verändern wie ich beschrieben habe.

 Kannst aber noch die Filter Smart Blur (selektiver Weichzeichner) und Posterize (Tontrennung)/Cutout (Farbpapiercollagen) versuchen (sorry für die englischen Begriffe, die deutschen könnten stimmen, bin mir aber nicht 100%ig sicher).


----------



## NetPerformance (7. März 2005)

Hi.. 

"c2uk: Da kommst dann wohl nicht drum, selber Hand anzulegen..." 

Da hat der gute c2uk recht..  um ein sauberes Ergebnis zu erhalten musst du das Bild mit Vektoren nachzeichnen. 
Eine billige Version kannst du durch den Schwellwert erhalten. Google nach "Bilder nachzeichnen bzw Bilder vektorisieren".

Gruß
Aaron


----------



## yika (7. März 2005)

Weiß auch wer, wie man aus den schwarzen Flächen (wie oben das Ergebnis des Pacino-Bildes) Punkte machen kann, so wie die Lichtenstein Comic-Bilder?
Ich suche gerade nach allem Möglichen komme aber nicht drauf...
Weiß da wer was?


----------



## NetPerformance (7. März 2005)

Hi..

tstst.. bitte erst    benutzen !

Ansonsten findest du hier ein Tutorial:
klick 

Gruß
Aaron


----------



## yika (7. März 2005)

auf diese Idee wäre ich jetzt nicht gekommen, das zu googlen (eieiei)...

aber danke! Das ging ja schnell!


----------



## imprizz (7. März 2005)

hi

jo schönen dank nochma für die hilfe. hm ja mit den vektoren das muss ich mir mal angucken. da hab ich bis jetzt erst 2 oder 3 kleine sachen mit gemacht, damit komm ich bis jetzt noch nicht wirklich gut zurecht ... 

mfg
impriz


_edit:_ hm rumspielen mit irgendwelchen werkzeugen, alles ausprobieren und gucken was rauskommt ist doch noch das beste tutorial. ich mach ma weiter, dann schaff ich das gesicht vllt. bis heute abend ^^


----------

